# Ebony cribbage board



## Patrude (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I just finished this project for my Son's Squadron over in the desert. Its ebony with American Holley inlay for the Bunnie and Bloodwood for the bowtie. My sweet wife did up the embroidery on the slip case. Pegs are hand turned Holley-Purpleheart-Yellowheart. This was a fun project:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful piece of Ebony. That makes a nice Cribbage Board!


----------



## scrimman (Oct 17, 2012)

That is slick....I'm sure they're enjoying the heck out of it! It still amazes me just how nice a finish you can get on Ebony.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

That's nice inlay work. But why the bunny?


----------



## Patrude (Oct 17, 2012)

DomInick said:


> That's nice inlay work. But why the bunny?



 Thanks for the good words Dominick, the "Bunnie" is the Squadron insignia for the unit my Son is serving with in the desert. The bunnie is on their insignia patch and they wanted the cribbage board to match their insignia. That made the project all the more rewarding and special for me to do up for those brave service men. He is due to get orders to return to the good old United States soon, cant wait to share some shop time with him!


----------



## Patrude (Oct 17, 2012)

scrimman said:


> That is slick....I'm sure they're enjoying the heck out of it! It still amazes me just how nice a finish you can get on Ebony.



 Thanks for that; you sure gotta love seeing how well Ebony finishes up. It is a pleasure to work with. This project is finished with my Beal Buffing System. I use three buffing wheels mounted on a spare lathe with three different waxes and for the final step I buff with a dry pad at high rpm. I found that its best to wear a face shield when buffing cause bits of the cotton fly up; sort of makes ya sneeze:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

Patrude said:


> Thanks for that; you sure gotta love seeing how well Ebony finishes up. It is a pleasure to work with. This project is finished with my Beal Buffing System. I use three buffing wheels mounted on a spare lathe with three different waxes and for the final step I buff with a dry pad at high rpm. I found that its best to wear a face shield when buffing cause bits of the cotton fly up; sort of makes ya sneeze:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Thanks for the clarification patrude, well you know what my first thought was about the bunny? Lol I appreciate what your son is doing. 
And your wife seems to be pretty crafty as well. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 18, 2012)

that's gorgeous. I wouldn't mind having one like that myself. Great work.


----------

